# emerge --oneshot portage : emerge cassé (SOLVED)

## bouyafa

Bonjour,

Cette nuit j'ai laissé tourner une masse de mise à jour, et en checkant ce matin je me retrouve dans une impasse avec python-exec ... je ne peux plus rien merge en utilisant emerge directement ...

```
Sentinel /home/bouyafa # eix-sync 

 * Running emerge --sync

emerge: no python-exec wrapped executable found in /usr/lib/python-exec.

 * emerge --sync failed
```

```
Sentinel /home/bouyafa # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.9

  [2]   python3.7

  [3]   python3.8

Sentinel /home/bouyafa # eselect python update

Switching to python3.9

```

```
Sentinel /home/bouyafa # ls /usr/lib/python-exec/

python-exec2  python3.6  python3.7  python3.8  python3.9

Sentinel /home/bouyafa # ls /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.9/

2to3  pydoc  python  python-config  python3  python3-config
```

Par avance merciLast edited by bouyafa on Fri Feb 19, 2021 11:20 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

D'après mon système amd64 stable qui est à jour, c'est python3.8 qui est utilisé en premier et python3.9, en dernier, est accompagné d'une mention fallback.

Je n'ai jamais utilisé la commande eselect python update

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.8

  [2]   python3.7

  [3]   python3.9 (fallback)

rem@n73sm ~ $ ls /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.9/

2to3  pydoc  python  python-config  python3  python3-config

rem@n73sm ~ $ ls /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.8

2to3                     dispatch-conf     emirrordist  hg                       meson               python-config        rst2html5.py           subunit-2to1      tox-quickstart

archive-conf             distro            enalyze      hg-ssh                   meson-format-array  python3              rst2latex.py           subunit-filter    umpv

build-xml-rewrite        easy_install      env-update   imlate                   mirrorselect        python3-config       rst2man.py             subunit-ls        unit2

buildhtml.py             ebuild            epkginfo     jarjarclean              mugshot             pyuic5               rst2odt.py             subunit-notify    virtualenv

buildparser              eclean            equery       java-config-2            pbr                 quickpkg             rst2odt_prepstyles.py  subunit-output    xml-rewrite-2.py

catfish                  eclean-dist       eshowkw      jws                      pip                 quicktest.py         rst2pseudoxml.py       subunit-stats     xml-rewrite-3.py

certbot                  eclean-pkg        f2py         layman                   pip3                rdf2dot              rst2s5.py              subunit-tags      xml-rewrite.py

chardetect               eclipse-build.py  f2py3        layman-mounter           pip3.8              rdfgraphisomorphism  rst2xetex.py           subunit2csv       xml2po

class-version-verify.py  egencache         f2py3.8      layman-overlay-maker     portageq            rdfpipe              rst2xml.py             subunit2disk

csv2rdf                  ekeyword          findclass    layman-updater           pydoc               rdfs2dot             rstpep2html.py         subunit2gtk

cygdb                    elicense          fixpackages  mako-render              pygmentize          regenworld           scons                  subunit2junitxml

cython                   elogv             gemato       maven-helper.py          pylupdate5          revdep-rebuild       scons-configure-cache  subunit2pyunit

cythonize                emaint            gjl          menulibre                pyrcc5              rst2html.py          sconsign               tap2subunit

depend-java-query        emerge            glsa-check   menulibre-menu-validate  python              rst2html4.py         subunit-1to2           tox

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

Je te suggère pour rétablir l'ordre comme le mien :

```
sudo eselect python set python3.7

sudo eselect python set python3.8
```

Tu peux aussi déclarer en premier python3.7 suivi de python3.8 et de python3.9 à la fin :

```
sudo eselect python set python3.9

sudo eselect python set python3.8

sudo eselect python set python3.7
```

J'en ai profité pour le faire.

Tu pourrais nous donner la sortie de la commande :

```
$ eix python-exec
```

----------

## bouyafa

Ok je reprends alors : 

```
12:11:17 bouyafa@Sentinel ~ $eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.9

  [2]   python3.7

  [3]   python3.8

```

```
12:17:19 bouyafa@Sentinel ~ $ls /usr/lib/python

python-exec/ python3.7/   python3.8/   python3.9/

12:17:19 bouyafa@Sentinel ~ $ls /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.9/

2to3  pydoc  python  python-config  python3  python3-config

12:17:50 bouyafa@Sentinel ~ $ls /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.8/

2to3  pydoc  python  python-config  python3  python3-config

12:17:57 bouyafa@Sentinel ~ $sudo eselect python set python3.7

12:18:28 bouyafa@Sentinel ~ $sudo eselect python set python3.8
```

```
12:18:35 bouyafa@Sentinel ~ $sudo eix python-exec

[I] dev-lang/python-exec

     Available versions:  (2) 2.4.6-r1[1] 2.4.6-r2 ~2.4.6-r3 2.4.6-r4 **9999*l[1]

       {+native-symlinks PYTHON_TARGETS="pypy3 python2_7 python3_6 python3_7 python3_8 python3_9"}

     Installed versions:  2.4.6-r4(2)(07:15:17 18/02/2021)(native-symlinks PYTHON_TARGETS="pypy3 python3_7 pyt                                                                                                                               hon3_8 python3_9")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/mgorny/python-exec/

     Description:         Python script wrapper

[I] dev-lang/python-exec-conf

     Available versions:  (2) 2.4.6

       {PYTHON_TARGETS="pypy3 python3_7 python3_8 python3_9"}

     Installed versions:  2.4.6(2)(22:08:03 17/02/2021)(PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -pypy3 -python3_7 -python3_9                                                                                                                               ")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/mgorny/python-exec/

     Description:         Configuration file for dev-lang/python-exec

[1] "gentoo" /usr/portage

```

----------

## pti-rem

Tu n'as pas établi l'ordre de préférence de python3.7, python3.8 et python3.9

Je me suis trompé, tes commandes sudo eselect python set sont noyées dans un autre code et tu ne donnes pas le eselect python list final.

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.7

  [2]   python3.8

  [3]   python3.9 (fallback)

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

```
12:17:50 bouyafa@Sentinel ~ $ls /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.8/

2to3  pydoc  python  python-config  python3  python3-config
```

/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.8/ me semble anormalement vide.

```
12:17:57 bouyafa@Sentinel ~ $sudo eselect python set python3.7

12:18:28 bouyafa@Sentinel ~ $sudo eselect python set python3.8
```

Ces commandes définissent python3.8 par défaut.

Il faudrait essayer python3.7 par défaut.

Que donne :

```
$ ls /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.7/
```

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ ls /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.7/

2to3                     dispatch-conf     emirrordist  hg                       meson               python-config        rst2html4.py           subunit-1to2      tox

archive-conf             distro            enalyze      hg-ssh                   meson-format-array  python3              rst2html5.py           subunit-2to1      tox-quickstart

build-xml-rewrite        easy_install      env-update   imlate                   mirrorselect        python3-config       rst2latex.py           subunit-filter    umpv

buildhtml.py             ebuild            epkginfo     jarjarclean              mugshot             pyuic5               rst2man.py             subunit-ls        unit2

buildparser              eclean            equery       java-config-2            pbr                 pyvenv               rst2odt.py             subunit-notify    virtualenv

catfish                  eclean-dist       eshowkw      jws                      pip                 quickpkg             rst2odt_prepstyles.py  subunit-output    xml-rewrite-2.py

certbot                  eclean-pkg        f2py         layman                   pip3                quicktest.py         rst2pseudoxml.py       subunit-stats     xml-rewrite-3.py

chardetect               eclipse-build.py  f2py3        layman-mounter           pip3.7              rdf2dot              rst2s5.py              subunit-tags      xml-rewrite.py

class-version-verify.py  egencache         f2py3.7      layman-overlay-maker     portageq            rdfgraphisomorphism  rst2xetex.py           subunit2csv       xml2po

csv2rdf                  ekeyword          findclass    layman-updater           pydoc               rdfpipe              rst2xml.py             subunit2disk

cygdb                    elicense          fixpackages  mako-render              pygmentize          rdfs2dot             rstpep2html.py         subunit2gtk

cython                   elogv             gemato       maven-helper.py          pylupdate5          regenworld           scons                  subunit2junitxml

cythonize                emaint            gjl          menulibre                pyrcc5              revdep-rebuild       scons-configure-cache  subunit2pyunit

depend-java-query        emerge            glsa-check   menulibre-menu-validate  python              rst2html.py          sconsign               tap2subunit

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

Je vais laisser des gens plus compétents t'aider.

Je ne cerne pas le problème hormis la perte - d'une partie - de Python.

----------

## bouyafa

presque pas mieux : 

```
12:21:59 bouyafa@Sentinel ~ $ls /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.7/

2to3  easy_install  pydoc  python  python-config  python3  python3-config  pyvenv

```

un easy install en plus

----------

## pti-rem

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ equery b emerge

 * Searching for emerge ... 

dev-vcs/git-2.26.2 (/usr/libexec/git-core/mergetools/emerge)

sys-apps/portage-3.0.13 (/usr/bin/emerge -> ../lib/python-exec/python-exec2)

sys-apps/portage-3.0.13 (/usr/lib/python3.7/site-packages/portage/tests/emerge)

sys-apps/portage-3.0.13 (/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.7/emerge)

sys-apps/portage-3.0.13 (/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.8/emerge)

sys-apps/portage-3.0.13 (/usr/lib/python3.8/site-packages/portage/tests/emerge)

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

Tu pourrais télécharger le bon ebuild de sys-app/portage et l'installer de force (l'équivalent de --oneshot)

Ce n'est qu'une suggestion.

Si ça marchait, il faudrait faire un revdep-rebuild juste après.

Tu as peut-être oublié de mettre à jour sys-app/portage dans un premier temps en solo et avant de lancer ta mise à jour.

Quand il faut le faire, c'est signalé brièvement lors de la synchronisation au dépôt principal gentoo.

Un emerge --oneshot portage ne mange pas de pain quand on est pas sûr.

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/sys-apps/portage/dependenciesLast edited by pti-rem on Thu Feb 18, 2021 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bouyafa

Je pense que tu as mis le doigt sur le problème ... effectivement je n'ai aps mis à jour portage avant le système ... aie 

Bon par contre je vais être lourd là ... installer portage de force ça fait des années je n'ai pas fait ça ... et je n'ai plus de souvenirs de ces manipulations ...

----------

## pti-rem

Tu reconnais et admets le souci, il n'y a rien de lourd pour la suite dans ces conditions.

Si ce n'est moi, tu croiseras bientôt des champions.

Même si cela prend un peu de temps, je préfère lire et comprendre la bonne manière,

plutôt que d'improviser et de t'aventurer dans les galères.

Je ne me souviens pas avoir fait une telle récupération.

----------

## bouyafa

Donc avons nous un support où je puis je aller chercher la méthode pour réinstaller portage à la mano ?

----------

## pti-rem

Si tu es pressé quitte à faire n'importe quoi : vas où tu veux.

Si tu peux prendre un peu de ton temps : reste ici et attends.

Sois raisonnable, ta question remonte à 6:32 am

Tu auras des pistes et voire des réponses dans la journée !

Ton système n'est pas franchement cassé il me semble amha.

Fais confiance à notre communauté.

Nous avons cerné le problème.

Je n'aurai aucune autre suggestion à te faire,

si ce n'est les forums Gentoo en anglais.

Tu pourrais éditer le titre du sujet de ton tout premier message de ce sujet ici-même de manière plus parlante ;

comme « oubli de emerge --oneshot portage »Last edited by pti-rem on Thu Feb 18, 2021 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bouyafa

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Si tu es pressé quitte à faire n'importe quoi : vas où tu veux.
> 
> Si tu peux prendre un peu de ton temps : reste ici et attends.
> 
> Sois raisonnable, ta question remonte à 6:32 am
> ...

 

C'est chose faite, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## pti-rem

C'est rien, juste manier l'appât. Ce que tu ne respectes pas tout à fait... Bref !

Tu pourrais donner :

```
$ eix sys-apps/portage
```

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ eix sys-apps/portage

[I] sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  [m]2.3.69[1] [m]2.3.89-r1[1] [m]~2.3.94[1] [m]~2.3.95[1] [m]~2.3.96-r1[1] 2.3.99-r2 3.0.9^t 3.0.12^t 3.0.13^t ~3.0.14^t [m]**9999*l[1] **9999*l^t {apidoc build doc gentoo-dev +ipc +native-extensions +rsync-verify selinux test xattr KERNEL="linux" PYTHON_TARGETS="pypy3 python3_6 python3_7 python3_8 python3_9"}

     Installed versions:  3.0.13^t(03:30:49 24/01/2021)(ipc native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -apidoc -build -doc -gentoo-dev -selinux -test KERNEL="linux" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8 -pypy3 -python3_9")

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage

     Description:         Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

[1] "g20" /opt/gentoo-2020

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

----------

## YetiBarBar

python-exec est juste un wrapper.

Tu peux toujours lancer, en root ou via sudo:

```
/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.8/emerge -1 portage
```

Remplace python-3.8 par celui qui te semble plus pertinent au besoin.

----------

## pti-rem

Salut YetiBarBar

Je ne sais pas si tu as bien vu mais bouyafa n'a presque rien dans ses /usr/lib/python-exec/python*/

Pas d'emerge surtout.

----------

## bouyafa

Salut YatiBarBar ... de vieux noms qui me reviennent ...  :Smile: 

Bon c'était presque bien parti, mais ... : 

```
ntinel /home/bouyafa # /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.8/emerge -1 portage

bash: /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.8/emerge: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

Sentinel /home/bouyafa # /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.9/emerge -1 portage

bash: /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.9/emerge: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

Sentinel /home/bouyafa # /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.7/emerge -1 portage

bash: /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.7/emerge: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

Sentinel /home/bouyafa # /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.6/emerge -1 portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/certifi-10001-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools-50.3.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools_scm-4.1.2-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/idna-2.10-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/six-1.15.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/chardet-4.0.0 [3.0.4-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/PySocks-1.7.1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/ply-3.11-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycparser-2.20-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/cffi-1.14.4 [1.14.0-r3] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/cryptography-3.3.2 [3.2.1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pyopenssl-20.0.1 [19.1.0-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/urllib3-1.26.2-r3 [1.26.2] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/requests-2.25.1-r1 [2.25.1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/gemato-16.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-3.0.13 [3.0.9] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8*" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-python/setuptools:0

  (dev-python/setuptools-50.3.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_9" pulled in by

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-3.3.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-idna (-libressl) -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/pyopenssl-20.0.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (app-portage/gemato-16.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="gpg -test -tools" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/urllib3-1.26.2-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-brotli -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/six-1.15.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/cffi-1.14.4:0/1.14.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -python3_7 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/PySocks-1.7.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/chardet-4.0.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools_scm-4.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/ply-3.11-r1:0/3.11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-examples" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/idna-2.10-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/pycparser-2.20-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/requests-2.25.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-socks5 -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/pycparser-2.20-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

  (dev-python/setuptools-50.3.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 python3_7 (-pypy3) -python3_8 -python3_9" pulled in by

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_6(-),python_targets_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/jinja-2.11.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 python3_7 (-pypy3) -python3_8 -python3_9"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-lang/php-7.2.34-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/package.mask:

# Brian Evans <grknight@gentoo.org> (2021-01-07)

# PHP 7.2 is security vulnerable and end-of-life

# Please upgrade to a newer slot

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Sentinel /home/bouyafa # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.8

  [2]   python3.7

  [3]   python3.9

```

----------

## YetiBarBar

Désolé, j'ai effectivement lu trop vite...

Peux-tu nous mettre ton:

```
/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.6/emerge --info
```

Je soupçonne que tu aies encore quelques blagues avec les PYTHON_TARGETS

EDIT: Tente aussi avec une backtrack beaucoup plus grande, genre 200.Last edited by YetiBarBar on Thu Feb 18, 2021 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bouyafa

Yes 

```
20:51:15 bouyafa@Sentinel ~ $sudo /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.6/emerge --info

Portage 3.0.9 (python 3.6.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r6, 4.19.107-xxxx-std-ipv6-64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.107-xxxx-std-ipv6-64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N2800_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.7

KiB Mem:     2005668 total,    158360 free

KiB Swap:     523260 total,    299352 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 17 Feb 2021 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.34 p6) 2.34.0

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.6.12::gentoo, 3.7.9::gentoo, 3.8.6::gentoo, 3.9.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.4-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: webrsync

    sync-uri: rsync://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-webrsync-verify-signature: yes

guru

    location: /var/lib/layman/guru

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

nix-guix

    location: /var/lib/layman/nix-guix

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt dlz dri fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 libglvnd libtirpc mmx multilib ncurses nls openmp pam pcre readline seccomp split-usr sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## YetiBarBar

My bad, l'update de portage bloque car setuptool est installé avec un PYTHON_TARGET_36, sans --newuse, portage ne peux pas le réinstaller dans le même slot!

Je tenterai, un:

```
/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.6/emerge -DuavN --keep-going=y --with-bdeps=y --backtrack=200 @world
```

----------

## bouyafa

et bien déjà le système la prends cette commande ... déjà pas mal ... 

```
Sentinel /home/bouyafa # /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.6/emerge -DuavN --keep-going=y --with-bdeps=y --backtrack=200 @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] net-dns/bind-9.16.8::gentoo [9.16.6-r2::gentoo] USE="berkdb caps dlz zlib -dnsrps -dnstap -doc -fixed-rrset -geoip -geoip2 -gssapi -json -ldap (-libressl) -lmdb -mysql -odbc -postgres -python (-selinux) -static-libs -urandom -xml" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-dns/bind-tools-9.16.8::gentoo [9.16.6::gentoo] USE="caps ipv6 readline -doc -gssapi -idn -libedit (-libressl) -xml" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/openssh-8.4_p1-r3::gentoo [8.4_p1-r2::gentoo] USE="pam pie scp ssl -X -X509 -audit -bindist -debug -hpn -kerberos -ldns -libedit (-libressl) -livecd -sctp -security-key (-selinux) -static -test -xmss" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.30.1::gentoo [3.26.1-r1::gentoo] USE="ipv6 tcpd -amqp -caps -dbi -geoip2 -http -json -kafka (-libressl) -mongodb -pacct -python -redis -smtp -snmp -spoof-source -systemd -test" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8* -python3_7 -python3_9% (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/meson-format-array-0::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -python3_7 -python3_9" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/help2man-1.47.17::gentoo [1.47.16::gentoo] USE="nls" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/hwids-20201207::gentoo [20200813.1::gentoo] USE="net pci udev usb" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.35.2::gentoo  USE="cramfs logger ncurses nls pam readline (split-usr) suid (unicode) -audit -build -caps -cryptsetup -fdformat -hardlink -kill -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs -su -systemd -test -tty-helpers -udev" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* -python3_7 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/vim-8.2.0814-r100::gentoo [8.2.0360::gentoo] USE="acl nls -X -cscope -debug -gpm -lua -minimal -perl -python -racket -ruby (-selinux) -sound -tcl -terminal -vim-pager (-luajit%)" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1%* -luajit%" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8* -python3_7 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/tar-1.32-r1::gentoo [1.32::gentoo] USE="acl nls xattr -minimal (-selinux) (-static%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.38::gentoo  USE="nls -common-lisp -static-libs%" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  r  U  ] sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.35.1-r1:0/2.35.1::gentoo [2.34-r2:0/2.34::gentoo] USE="nls -64-bit-bfd (-cet) -multitarget -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-3.8.7-r1:3.8::gentoo [3.8.6:3.8::gentoo] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl xml -bluetooth -build -examples -hardened (-libressl) -sqlite -test -tk -verify-sig% -wininst" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.45.6::gentoo [1.45.5::gentoo] USE="nls (split-usr) -cron -fuse -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-3.9.1-r1:3.9::gentoo [3.9.0:3.9::gentoo] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl xml -bluetooth -build -examples -hardened (-libressl) -sqlite -test -tk -verify-sig% -wininst" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-3.7.9-r2:3.7/3.7m::gentoo [3.7.9:3.7/3.7m::gentoo] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl xml -bluetooth -build -examples -hardened (-libressl) -sqlite -test -tk -verify-sig% -wininst" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.8.6:0/20::gentoo  USE="-doc -o-flag-munging -static-libs%" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.10-r4:2::gentoo  USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -examples -icu -lzma -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.35.1-r1:2.35::gentoo [2.34-r2:2.34::gentoo] USE="gold nls plugins (-cet) -default-gold -doc -multitarget -static-libs -test -vanilla%" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/certifi-10001-r1::gentoo  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.0-r4::gentoo [1.1.0-r3::gentoo] USE="ncurses -caps -emacs -gnome-keyring -gtk -qt5 (-fltk%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/icu-68.2:0/68.2::gentoo [67.1:0/67.1::gentoo] USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/sudo-1.9.5_p2-r1::gentoo [1.9.3_p1::gentoo] USE="nls pam secure-path sendmail ssl -gcrypt -ldap (-libressl) -offensive -sasl (-selinux) -skey -sssd" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.2.25::gentoo [2.2.20-r2::gentoo] USE="bzip2 nls readline smartcard ssl -doc -ldap -scd-shared-access% (-selinux) -tofu -tools -usb -user-socket -wks-server" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/libarchive-3.5.1:0/13::gentoo [3.4.3:0/13::gentoo] USE="acl bzip2 e2fsprogs iconv lzma threads xattr zlib -blake2 -expat (-libressl) -lz4 -lzo -nettle -static-libs -zstd" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/itstool-2.0.6-r1::gentoo  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8* -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/cmake-3.18.5::gentoo [3.17.4-r1::gentoo] USE="ncurses -doc -emacs -qt5 -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-servers/apache-2.4.46:2::gentoo  USE="gdbm (split-usr) ssl suexec-caps -debug -doc -ldap (-libressl) (-selinux) -static -suexec -suexec-syslog -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_core authn_dbm authn_file authz_core authz_dbm authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers http2* include info log_config logio mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif socache_shmcb speling status unique_id unixd userdir usertrack vhost_alias -access_compat -asis -auth_digest -auth_form -authn_dbd -authn_socache -authz_dbd -brotli -cache_disk -cache_socache -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -lbmethod_bybusyness -lbmethod_byrequests -lbmethod_bytraffic -lbmethod_heartbeat -log_forensic -macro -md -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_fcgi -proxy_ftp -proxy_html -proxy_http -proxy_http2 -proxy_scgi -proxy_wstunnel -ratelimit -remoteip -reqtimeout -session -session_cookie -session_crypto -session_dbd -slotmem_shm -substitute -version -watchdog -xml2enc" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -prefork -worker" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-vcs/git-2.26.2::gentoo  USE="blksha1 curl gpg iconv nls pcre pcre-jit perl threads webdav -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs -gnome-keyring -highlight (-libressl) -mediawiki -mediawiki-experimental -perforce (-ppcsha1) -subversion -test -tk -xinetd" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8%* -python3_7 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.14.0:1/11::gentoo  USE="cxx -common-lisp -python -qt5 -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-2.0.6:0/0.2::gentoo [2.0.5-r2:0/0.2::gentoo] USE="-java -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/docker-19.03.15::gentoo [19.03.14::gentoo] USE="container-init seccomp -apparmor -aufs -btrfs -device-mapper -hardened -overlay (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-db/mariadb-10.4.17:10.4/18::gentoo  USE="backup pam perl server -bindist -cracklib -debug -extraengine -galera -innodb-lz4 -innodb-lzo -innodb-snappy -jdbc -jemalloc -kerberos -latin1 (-libressl) (-mroonga) -numa -odbc -oqgraph -profiling -rocksdb (-selinux) -sphinx -sst-mariabackup -sst-rsync -static -systemd -systemtap -tcmalloc -test -tokudb -xml -yassl" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/php-7.4.14:7.4::gentoo [7.4.13:7.4::gentoo] USE="acl apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 cgi cli ctype curl fileinfo filter flatfile gd gdbm iconv intl ipv6 json mysql mysqli nls opcache pdo phar posix readline session simplexml soap sockets sqlite ssl sysvipc tokenizer truetype unicode xml xmlreader xmlwriter xslt zip zlib -argon2 -calendar -cdb -cjk (-coverage) -debug -embed -enchant -exif -ffi (-firebird) -fpm -ftp -gmp -imap -inifile -iodbc -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit (-libressl) -lmdb -mhash -mssql -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -phpdbg -postgres -qdbm (-selinux) -session-mm -sharedmem -snmp -sodium -spell -systemd -test -threads -tidy -tokyocabinet -webp -xmlrpc -xpm" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/php-7.3.26:7.3::gentoo [7.2.34-r1:7.2::gentoo, 7.4.13:7.4::gentoo] USE="acl apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 cgi cli ctype curl fileinfo filter flatfile gd gdbm hash%* iconv ipv6 json mysql mysqli nls opcache pdo phar posix readline session simplexml soap sockets sqlite ssl sysvipc tokenizer unicode xml xmlreader xmlwriter zip zlib -argon2 -calendar -cdb -cjk (-coverage) -debug -embed -enchant -exif (-firebird) -fpm -ftp -gmp -imap -inifile -intl* -iodbc -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit (-libressl) -lmdb -mhash -mssql -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -phpdbg -postgres -qdbm -recode% (-selinux) -session-mm -sharedmem -snmp -sodium -spell -systemd -test -threads -tidy -tokyocabinet -truetype* -wddx% -webp -xmlrpc -xpm -xslt* -zip-encryption% (-ffi%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-db-2.9.3-r1::gentoo [2.9.3::gentoo] USE="berkdb gdbm manpager nls seccomp zlib (-selinux) -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-php/pecl-imagick-3.4.4::gentoo  USE="-examples -test" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3* php7-4* (-php5-6) (-php7-1) (-php7-2*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2017a::gentoo [2013a::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools-50.3.0::gentoo  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools_scm-4.1.2-r1::gentoo  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/meson-0.55.3::gentoo  USE="(-test)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/idna-2.10-r1::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/six-1.15.0-r1::gentoo  USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/chardet-4.0.0::gentoo [3.0.4-r1::gentoo] USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/PySocks-1.7.1-r1::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/ply-3.11-r1:0/3.11::gentoo  USE="-examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/markupsafe-1.1.1-r1::gentoo  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/iputils-20200821-r2::gentoo [20190709-r1::gentoo] USE="arping filecaps ipv6 nls ssl -caps -clockdiff -doc -gcrypt -idn (-libressl) -nettle -rarpd -rdisc -static -tftpd -tracepath -traceroute6 (-SECURITY_HAZARD%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycparser-2.20-r1::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-2.0-r2::gentoo [1.15::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/jinja-2.11.3::gentoo [2.11.2-r1::gentoo] USE="-doc -examples -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/cffi-1.14.4:0/1.14.4::gentoo [1.14.0-r3:0/1.14.0::gentoo] USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/cryptography-3.3.2::gentoo [3.2.1::gentoo] USE="-idna (-libressl) -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pyopenssl-20.0.1::gentoo [19.1.0-r1::gentoo] USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/urllib3-1.26.2-r3::gentoo [1.26.2::gentoo] USE="-brotli -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/requests-2.25.1-r1::gentoo [2.25.1::gentoo] USE="-socks5 -test (-ssl%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/gemato-16.2::gentoo  USE="gpg -test -tools" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/ssl-fetch-0.4::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-3.0.13::gentoo [3.0.9::gentoo] USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -apidoc -build -doc -gentoo-dev (-selinux) -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/webapp-config-1.55-r1::gentoo  USE="portage" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8%* -python3_7 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.5.0-r2::gentoo  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/layman-2.4.3::gentoo  USE="git -cvs (-darcs) (-g-sorcery) -gpg -mercurial -sqlite -squashfs -subversion -sync-plugin-portage -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8* (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9 (-python3_6%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS   ~] www-apps/nextcloud-20.0.7:20.0.7::gentoo [19.0.3:19.0.3::gentoo, 20.0.0:20.0.0::gentoo, 20.0.1:20.0.1::gentoo, 20.0.3:20.0.3::gentoo, 20.0.4:20.0.4::gentoo] USE="curl imagemagick mysql sqlite -postgres -vhosts" 0 KiB

Total: 63 packages (34 upgrades, 1 new, 3 in new slots, 25 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.35.1-r1:0/2.35.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-db/mariadb-10.4.17:10.4/18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

Aller je la passe on vavoir si ça crash en 20 secondes ou pas ...

----------

## YetiBarBar

On a confiance en ta machine, ça va bien se passer!

Si tout se passe bien, n'oublie pas le --depclean à la fin... Tu as probablement des trucs à éliminer... notamment Python-3.6!

----------

## bouyafa

Launched ...

Désolé si je ne donne pas plus l'échange, je suis dans l'immobilisme le plus total sur le sujet ...

----------

## pti-rem

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Tu as probablement des trucs à éliminer... notamment Python-3.6!

 

Heureusement qu'il était là !

Bravo YetiBarBar même si ce n'est pas encore terminé.

----------

## bouyafa

Oui .. comme un espoir ...   :Confused:   :Very Happy: 

Ca tourne là, et vu le hardware de ma machine, je pense qu'on en reparlera que demain (si pas de crash compile avant)

----------

## YetiBarBar

Vu la liste des paquets, je pense effectivement que tu en as pour au moins une heure ou deux!

----------

## pti-rem

 *bouyafa wrote:*   

> si pas de crash compile avant

 

N'oublie pas que tu peux relancer avec un emerge --resume --skipfirst

----------

## YetiBarBar

Ce que fait "auto-magiquement" l'option  --keep-going=y de emerge!

----------

## bouyafa

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

>  *bouyafa wrote:*   si pas de crash compile avant 
> 
> N'oublie pas que tu peux relancer avec un emerge --resume --skipfirst

 

Oui, bien vu, ça permettra d'avancer sur les python au cas échéant !

----------

## pti-rem

Chapeau bas ! YetiBarBar  :Smile: 

On ne savait pas.

----------

## bouyafa

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Tout est passé, les 63, aucune erreur.

J'ai donc lancé un depclean, qui à part une chose m'a l'air nécessaire. Il souhaite m'enlever nano ...

```
!!! 'app-editors/nano' (virtual/editor) is part of your system profile.

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.

 app-editors/nano

    selected: 4.6-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-text/docbook-xml-dtd

    selected: 4.3-r2 4.4-r3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 4.1.2-r7 4.2-r3 4.5-r2 

 dev-lang/go-bootstrap

    selected: 1.13.6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-lang/php

    selected: 7.2.34-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 7.3.26 7.4.14 

 dev-lang/python

    selected: 3.6.12 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 3.7.9-r2 3.8.7-r1 3.9.1-r1 

 sys-devel/bc

    selected: 1.07.1-r3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-devel/binutils

    selected: 2.34-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.35.1-r1 

 sys-libs/cracklib

    selected: 2.9.7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 virtual/modutils

    selected: 0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 www-apps/nextcloud

    selected: 19.0.3 20.0.0 20.0.1 20.0.3 20.0.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 20.0.7 

All selected packages: =dev-lang/go-bootstrap-1.13.6 =sys-devel/binutils-2.34-r2 =www-apps/nextcloud-20.0.0 =app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r3 =www-apps/nextcloud-20.0.3 =www-apps/nextcloud-20.0.1 =sys-devel/bc-1.07.1-r3 =dev-lang/php-7.2.34-r1 =app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r2 =sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.7 =www-apps/nextcloud-19.0.3 =www-apps/nextcloud-20.0.4 =virtual/modutils-0 =app-editors/nano-4.6-r1 =dev-lang/python-3.6.12

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

Il n'empêche que merci YetiBarBar je reviens de loin là !

----------

## YetiBarBar

Si tu te sers de nano :

```
emerge nano
```

 et le système le gardera

(Je t'encourage à le conserver, même si tu utilises vi ou emacs)

----------

## bouyafa

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Si tu te sers de nano :
> 
> ```
> emerge nano
> ```
> ...

 

Je l'utilise oui oui, mais le fait de faire un emerge (avant ou après?) permet à portage de savoir que je souhaite le conserver donc ?

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Le --depclean va enlever une ancienne version de nano (4.6-r1)

Ensuite tu auras à installer une version plus récente.

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/app-editors/nano

 *bouyafa wrote:*   

> Tout est passé, les 63, aucune erreur.

 

C'est le côté génial de Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Si tu te sers de nano :
> 
> ```
> emerge nano
> ```
> ...

 

Mieux encore : emerge --noreplace nano

De cette manière, nano sera placé dans le world, sans recompilation et sera dès lors protégé du depclean  :Wink: 

----------

## bouyafa

Mes héros   :Very Happy: 

Tout est passé, le depclean le revdep, un nouveau sync + emerge world ...

On est reparti  :Smile: 

Merci encore à vous

----------

